# It's going to get warm soon, so cheese season is getting ready to close.



## poopypuss (Mar 22, 2013)

IMAG0090.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013


















IMAG0091.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013






2 lbs of Mozz.

Various Cheddars, Jacks, and Colby

Habanero Jack <------ it gets super intense

Queso De Papa (awesome mellow Spanish cheese)

A ton of Swiss

And 2 new additions, Pecorino-Romano and Cooper Sharp White American

Doing this whole batch with wine pellets and the AMZNPS


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 22, 2013)

Cheese season never closes at my house.....I have Q-Matz!


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, that's dried beef after a 2 week cure under the cheese...













IMAG0092.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013






That will be in the MES on low until late tonight...


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 22, 2013)

5 hours of smoke!













IMAG0093.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013






The wine barrel pellets smelled great and really threw off some smoke which led to great color.













IMAG0094.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013


















IMAG0095.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013


















IMAG0096.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013


















IMAG0097.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013


















IMAG0098.JPG



__ poopypuss
__ Mar 22, 2013






 Now the hard part... letting everything mellow for 2 weeks.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 22, 2013)

Have you done the swiss before? Thought about it and was scared. Don't know why. Doing xtra motzzeralla cuz I new wife would want more. I will try to find the shdiest spot I can find this summer. Most likely wont happen in these parts. Lety me know on the swiss.


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice cheese...I did 26lbs last year ...still have some left...


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 22, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Have you done the swiss before? Thought about it and was scared. Don't know why. Doing xtra motzzeralla cuz I new wife would want more. I will try to find the shdiest spot I can find this summer. Most likely wont happen in these parts. Lety me know on the swiss.



And what parts are you in? Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, Thanks!
Smoked Swiss is Great!
When it gets warm down here I just wait til the sun goes down to smoke cheese.

poopypuss, your cheese looks Great!!!
Those trays you have look like they would work really good for cheese when it gets warmer this summer!


----------



## terrymn (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks great!  I'm doing 6.5 lbs of "bonus" Mozz today - I know a guy who owns a restaurant, and have been telling him about the new smoker.  He bought a 6.5 lb block and said "smoke it and keep half."  It's also nice that he gets his at roughly half what I can buy it for retail.  Pretty good deal for both of us, IMO :)


----------

